# O rings with Valve Cover gasket replacement?



## friosrdz (Jun 9, 2020)

I recently order a new valve cover gasket for my 2013 1.4L turbo since I noticed it is leaking some oil at some spots I thought maybe the old gasket was bad and needed a new one. So I got the brand new gasket on the mail but I noticed it came with a bunch of small O rings with it. What are these for? See attached picture:

Thanks a for the help!


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

The bolts and sleeve through the valve cover can be pulled out with a little effort. The o rings go on the sleeve .


----------



## friosrdz (Jun 9, 2020)

Mr_Pat said:


> The bolts and sleeve through the valve cover can be pulled out with a little effort. The o rings go on the sleeve .


Awesome, thanks a lot for the reply!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If you don't change them. I think a lot of people end up with oil leaking on the plugs.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

friosrdz said:


> Awesome, thanks a lot for the reply!


No Problem.. Its a little tricky wiggling them out but the steel sleeves will come out


----------



## friosrdz (Jun 9, 2020)

Mr_Pat said:


> No Problem.. Its a little tricky wiggling them out but the steel sleeves will come out


Yeah that's actually what's happening in my case, I see oil around multiple bolts on the cover.

Thanks!


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Lol those little o rings I thought were for the Injectors... explains the wet looking valve cover i have.


----------



## longleepro (Mar 17, 2016)

Hello guys, I only want to replace this O-rings seal for my Cruze, seperation without the cover gasket. I found it but nothing, can anyone tell me where I can find it? thank you very much.


----------

